# Sussex Meets



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi All,

I have just become the Club Rep for the Sussex region and would like to get an idea of how many members are in the East/West Sussex areas (including Brighton & Hove of course).

I am looking to set up some regional meets and would love a few suggestions/ideas you may already have already.. dependent on peoples locations etc will determine the best plan of action for future meet ups..

I'm sure you all love your TTs can just need an excuse to get out and about, so now's the time...

It would be good to maybe have a regular meeting, say once a month, maybe where we end up at a pub for a bite to eat.. and maybe a Sunday longer drive out.., also maybe a quarterly Treasure Hunt around Sussex (geohunt) just some ideas....

Look forward to some feedback...


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there , I'm in Hastings and would be up for a meet once every so often as long as It isn't too far Away


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking forward to this 

Another RS  ....As long as you don't mind slowing down for a humble 225 mk1 

I'm on the coast in Littlehampton


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi OLDcrow, I'm in Horsham and with the lack of meetings recently in this area RS Adam, Sussex by the sea and I managed to get together at Devils **** the other week which was quite a good location. Mulllum and a few others almost got there too so there are a few people looking out for things in Sussex. A monthly meet would be great.

I'm just about to renew my membership, by the way.......


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Worthing here 
It's amazing though, the distance (and time it takes to travel) between the furthest west and furthest east of Sussex. Damn the A27 ! :-/


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

A27!!!!!!!!!! It makes me miserable!!

Anyway up for a meet, catch up with some new and old faces.

I might even be able to lay my hands on a TT


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I think brighton would be a good location , everyone has to travel a little then


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

Its great to see a few people interested.. I will get a location sorted by Sunday and suggest a date..

Any preference on meet date? During the week or maybe Sundays? with a bit to eat at a pub perhaps..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I work Monday to Friday so would rather a weekend get togther if possible


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldcrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Its great to see a few people interested.. I will get a location sorted by Sunday and suggest a date..
> 
> Any preference on meet date? During the week or maybe Sundays? with a bit to eat at a pub perhaps..


Sunday and pub lunch would suit me  I can make myself free most weekends..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Any ideas on a date for a meet up yet  ?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

I will be looking at some dates tomorrow.. just started new job so been really busy this week..

That said I am keen to get the ball rolling so will make some suggestions tomorrow..

Nice to see your as keen as me


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

I plan to arrange a 6-8 weekly meetings in the Sussex area to accommodate all current interested members locations.

As this will be the first meet I suggest two dates. The plan will be to meet up in Eastbourne have a drive over towards Seaford with a stop off at Birling Gap (Group Photo Opportunity) then up towards Lewes for a bite to eat.

Not only will this be an opportunity to get to meet our Sussex members we will be able to discuss future plans for meets/local events and frequency etc.

Members interested (Please confirm)

*Oldcrow (Me of course) - Confirmed
RS Adam - Confirmed
sussexbythesea - Confirmed
MichaelAC - Confirmed*
mullum
Rich196

Potential dates:

Sunday 14 September 2014

Start point: Royal Parade, B22 7JY - Car Park 
Drive via: Seaford
End point: Lewes
Pub Lunch: The Pelham Arms, Lewes (http://www.thepelhamarms.co.uk)

If all interested members (non members welcome if you know of other TT owners that would like to come along) can confirm participation by posting your confirmation on the Forum thread or by PM.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for kicking this off, September 14th is best for me,

Look forward to it


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this  14th good for me too ! Cheers old crow for organising it


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Eastbourne is 90 miles from me so will give this one a miss, but if a future meet is more westwards I'm in. I live near Winchster and work in Chichester. I've not been to a meet for years now (other than shows the last one I did was No Rice last year!)

Hope it goes well folks


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

RSSTT - thanks for you comments and showing interest.. im sure will make future meets more accommodating for the people on the outer reaches..

This is the first one I have organised.. im sure we will come up with some exciting ideas for future meets/local events..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I know Trev was quiet but sacked?!

Trev you never said anything the other day?!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> I know Trev was quiet but sacked?!
> 
> Trev you never said anything the other day?!


News to me mate?......I guess my P45 must be in the post..... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > I know Trev was quiet but sacked?!
> ...


Thought you'd moved on when you didn't renew your membership last year :?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino said:
> ...


No mate a massive oversight on my part, will get it sorted and back dated if needed


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I know Trev was quiet but sacked?!
> ...


Ahhhhh poor Trev, mate did they not even write, email or phone..... Check you were alive and not just moved on :lol: 
Technology is a wonderful thing for staying in touch. Mind Trev you should've made time to sort this out, I mean your only doing 17hr days, nothing should get in the way of TTOC business.... :roll:


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Good news for us, two reps


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Is this event still on for Sunday the 14th of September  cheers.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Yes indeed.. i will post exact info in next couple of days


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Great  looking forward to it.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Need to confirm numbers so I can confirm lunch..  but ill post something tomorrow..


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I can confirm that I'll be there. Sussexbythesea and I may meet up on the way as we'll both be travelling over from the west.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't make the September meet chaps but I'll be up for the next one.


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

The Pelham Arms booked for 1.30pm in Lewes.. Meet in Eastbourne at 11.00am, we can then drive over to Lewes via Seaford.. a few photo opportunities.. Would like to get some group shots for a potential article in the AbsoluTTe magazine for our first Sussex Meet.

I'm looking forward to meeting up and to bounce a few ideas around as to what sort of things we can plan in for future meets.. need to get some more interest generated.. and we will only do that by having some exciting things to look forward to.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me, let me know where in Eastbourne and I'll be there


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

The postcode for the meeting point in Eastbourne isn't a real postcode did you mean bn22 7yj ?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hey,

Postcode is BN22 7JY

On googlemaps it should show up two large car parks.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x47df710aababd21d:0xcb6da4b850d6b00e


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok great we will meet there at 11 this Sunday then


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Any plans to come over Chichester direction in the future?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

J3SHF said:


> Any plans to come over Chichester direction in the future?


As we gain more members within the Sussex region I am sure we will cater for everybody one way or another..

Every local member is a valued member, and all ideas for future meets are welcome. I will be discussing plans for futures meets on Sunday at our Eastbourne meet, but all ideas are welcome via our Sussex Meets forum.

To ensure we keep everyone interested we need to have some good ideas for meets with interesting locations.. traveling to/from meets can be part of the excitement especially if you meet up with others along the way. I'm hoping that we don't just meet up once a month in a central location car park but instead get out and about across the region, getting in some good sights, nice group drive outs and maybe even attend some events as a group i.e. Goodwood.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I'd be up for meets further away  nice to visit new places and meet new people !


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Rs adam said:


> Yeah I'd be up for meets further away  nice to visit new places and meet new people !


Ill be going to the ADI at Castle Combe.. Gala Dinner.. are you down for that too ?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be coming to adi  won't be coming to the dinner tho I'm a fussy sod lol don't like posh food , did you go to audis in the park  ?


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I was at AITP for a bit.. happened to be in Northampton that weekend anyway.. shame it rained.. but was still a good turnout.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ahh thought that might of been your car , number plate starts with v8 ? I was there too  mine was the sepang blue one near the end


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Oh.. damn I wish I had realised.. could have introduced myself.. 

On your insurance question.. In general I beleive that two cars cannot be covered by one no claims discount acheivement.. but some companies do offer multi car policies which may allow it.. I once had this same argument with an insurance company.. I said I can only drive one car at once.. lol.. it didnt work back then.. lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oldcrow said:


> Oh.. damn I wish I had realised.. could have introduced myself..
> 
> On your insurance question.. In general I beleive that two cars cannot be covered by one no claims discount acheivement.. but some companies do offer multi car policies which may allow it.. I once had this same argument with an insurance company.. I said I can only drive one car at once.. lol.. it didnt work back then.. lol


Ask the insurance company they may mirror your no claims onto the second car.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah  I'm with admiral Atm so they might be Able to sort me something out  otherwise I don't know if they will insure me with zero no claims and the ttrs is not a good everyday car in Hastings where I live :/


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Not an everyday car?... you just have to always go the long way round


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

And worry where I leave it lol uckfields nice compared to rough Hastings haha


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

lol.. yeah I know what you mean .. first TT I never wanted to park it anywhere...

Not so fussed nowadays..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah that effect doesn't seem to want to wear off , I walk to my girlfriends cos I won't leave it outside her house so a second car is required


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Thanks all for your attendance to today's meet.. nice to catch up with you guys.. nice day out and lovely meal ..

Already looking forward to the next one..

Keep those suggestions coming..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks to old crow for organising a great event and thanks for everyone for a nice day looking forward to the next one


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the organising, great day all round


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, thoroughly enjoyed the day, thanks to Old Crow and his PA  for organising this and it was great to meet up with everyone. Good food and good locations. We'll all have to contribute some ideas for future events and get some others to join us.

Thanks


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Let me know if you're organising anything before Xmas


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi Samoa,

Yes we will be having 1 if not 2 meets before Xmas.

Keep yours eyes open for my posts 

Where abouts are you located? PM if you wish.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Oldcrow said:


> Hi Samoa,
> 
> Yes we will be having 1 if not 2 meets before Xmas.
> 
> ...


Near Brands Hatch / Wrotham hill, let me know, thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

